# 2010 Keystone Outback 21Rs - Manual Slide Operation



## tgmg624 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello,

The slide on our 2010 Keystone Outback 21RS will not send out. We want to address the issue, and know there is a manual slide process but cannot find any info on how to proceed. Does anyone have info on how to manually operate the slide?

Thank you!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

You might find it here.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL46339C9F2B84898E

Mike


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The rear slide of the 210RS uses the mechanism shown at 3:50 minutes of the video link given by GR8Daggett above. For any owner of a trailer / RV with slide outs, do yourself a favor and locate the mechanical retraction devices for your room. It really sucks to have your room extended when your batteries are down to zero and you want to leave camp.







A good battery drill and an extender will be appreciated when the job needs to be done. Remember, when you are retracting your rear slide that you will be on your back under the slide using your drill, and the slide covers you when it is in the "In" position. It is not a comfortable place to be, in the dark, in the cold, and the "Casket Cover" gets draped over you.

Robert down in Texas had a great idea. He shared his expertise in this thread: Into The Belly of The Beast His extension allows the slide to be extended / retracted while standing outside the trailer. ( That reminds me... gotta get this done! )

Just do it!!


----------



## Janie (Aug 17, 2016)

Our slide out is not sending out right now either. I am sure we pulled it in too far and need to manually send it out. The problem is that the shaft you put your ratchet or drill on is round so there is nothing to grip. Are we looking in the wrong place? I have seen nothing online that shows a round shaft with the pin hole. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Janie said:


> Our slide out is not sending out right now either. I am sure we pulled it in too far and need to manually send it out. The problem is that the shaft you put your ratchet or drill on is round so there is nothing to grip. Are we looking in the wrong place? I have seen nothing online that shows a round shaft with the pin hole. Anyone have any advice?


Our downsized trailer we will upgrade to eventually will have no slides. Another thing to break, maintain and leak. Luckily we havent had this issue, yet, but the rear slide on our 250RS has required multiples fixes because of factory crappy install


----------

